# shawn marion shoots more 3's than he should



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone agree? if i were a suns fan, i'd cringe every time he took a 3 pointer (i've realized this throughout the playoffs)... not just because of his ugly looking release, but because he's shooting it at 31% playing alongside steve nash (if you can't shoot a higher percentage with the best point guard, then you can't make it anywhere else).

he also usually misses those clutch 3 pointers, the ones where the momentum of the game could change with the make of 1 shot.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I agree, I wish he would take it too the rack more. But with everything else he gives the team you learn to live with stuff like that.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

If you live by the 3-pointer, you die by the 3-pointer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jabba1 said:


> If you live by the 3-pointer, you die by the 3-pointer.


um, we don't live or die by it. We were up by 15-18 pts and only shot 1-4 at that point. We showed all playoffs, we could win when we're not shooting 3's or teams are taking it away. Just as we did sometimes during regular season.


But yeah Marion settles too often. I cringe a lot too. Not a good feeling.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

shawn marion never lives by the 3 pointer, because he just doesn't make it with enough consistency. i think the problem is that he doesn't have great ball handling skills, so he just pops a 3 pointer. i feel pretty confident that if diaw shot more 3's, he'd make them at a higher percentage than marion. so, in that case, he's the worst 3 point shooter they have (on their 6-7 man rotation) yet he puts it up 3.5 times a game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> shawn marion never lives by the 3 pointer, because he just doesn't make it with enough consistency. i think the problem is that he doesn't have great ball handling skills, so he just pops a 3 pointer. i feel pretty confident that if diaw shot more 3's, he'd make them at a higher percentage than marion. so, in that case, he's the worst 3 point shooter they have yet he puts it up 3.5 times a game.



Maybe Diaw can be better. He hasn't tried much this yr. But Shawn's really streaky. He could go 0-4, 1-5 and then 4-8 or 3-4 one night. Just look really good doing it too. Especially, when he is on.

Yeah, his ball handling isn't that great but it seemingly has gotten worse late in the yr. and he probably isn't too confident putting it on the floor too much.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I believe Diaw can hit the 3 with consistency.

I also believe that Marion barely ever takes it to the rim with 2 hands full force like he should and hes way too content doing those little flip shots in the lane... If you shoot a lil flicker you probably won't get fouled...

I'd rather he drives it through a crowd of guys with risk of it getting stripped or a shot getting blocked instead of a low percentage runner flick thingy. Maybe it was the injury lately though, only he knows.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Visceral said:


> Maybe Diaw can be better. He hasn't tried much this yr. But Shawn's really streaky. He could go 0-4, 1-5 and then 4-8 or 3-4 one night. Just look really good doing it too. Especially, when he is on.
> 
> Yeah, his ball handling isn't that great but it seemingly has gotten worse late in the yr. and he probably isn't too confident putting it on the floor too much.


I want to see him take like 1 dribble and just go for the basket if he catches it around the ft line, he doesn't dunk over guys much but he has the ability (when healthy).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> I believe Diaw can hit the 3 with consistency.
> 
> *I also believe that Marion barely ever takes it to the rim with 2 hands full force like he should and hes way too content doing those little flip shots in the lane... If you shoot a lil flicker you probably won't get fouled...*
> 
> I'd rather he drives it through a crowd of guys with risk of it getting stripped or a shot getting blocked instead of a low percentage runner flick thingy. Maybe it was the injury lately though, only he knows.



Oh man. I *hate* it when he does it with one hand or flips. Last yr, I remember screaming for him to dunk it with 2 hands but kinda forgot about that during the yr because he was more consistent with what he's been doing it seemed.

Amazing he gets 20 pts a night. Imagine, with all those missed layups and flip shots?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

his regular field goal percentages are decent, i don't think it's that big of a problem.. it's just his 3 point shooting. he's gotta stop taking those 3's.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What people don't realize is the fact that 3 point shooting, regardless whether or not he makes it, sets up for driving lane down the road. If defenders realize you are not afraid to take the 3's, they have to come out to defend you, and, therefore, give up interior defense.

I do have to agree that his ball handling seems to have regressed this season, but that's because he's forced to handle the ball more with Amare's absence. When Amare returns next year, Marion will be more effective.

:cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> *What people don't realize is the fact that 3 point shooting, regardless whether or not he makes it, sets up for driving lane down the road. If defenders realize you are not afraid to take the 3's, they have to come out to defend you, and, therefore, give up interior defense*.
> 
> I do have to agree that his ball handling seems to have regressed this season, but that's because he's forced to handle the ball more with Amare's absence. When Amare returns next year, Marion will be more effective.
> 
> :cheers:


strongly disagree with that. if you're not making it, it doesn't change a thing. if i were a coach against the suns, or even as a fan of the opposing team, i'd want marion to take plenty of 3's. im also saying that he forces a lot of 3's that he doesn't need to, especially since he's the worst 3 point shooter (of their 6-7 man rotation this year)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

afobisme said:


> strongly disagree with that. if you're not making it, it doesn't change a thing. if i were a coach against the suns, or even as a fan of the opposing team, i'd want marion to take plenty of 3's. im also saying that he forces a lot of 3's that he doesn't need to, especially since he's the worst 3 point shooter (of their 6-7 man rotation this year)


LOL... I seriously doubt anybody coach will willingly give Marion open looks and wide-open shots from 3-pooint land. Bottom line is that ALL players in Sun's rotation can shoot 3's. PERIOD. 

Plus, do you think the defenders see the balls being rotated around the perimeter and ends up in Marions hand, and they think "oh... we'll just let HIM shoot, but we better not let ANYBODY ELSE shoot." LOL... I THINK NOT. The defender will automatically be drawn, actually more like scramble, to the 3 point line.

Suns beat teams because of their 3 pointers. The team will put up 27 attempts and hope 40% of it goes in. That's not news.

As for forcing shots, that you need to give credit to the defense. Marion didn't change his playing style, except the shots are contested now.

Marion did not lose the game, nor did he lose the series. He is still the same great player. If you are looking to blame somebody, point your finger else where.

:cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I seriously doubt anybody coach will willingly give Marion open looks and wide-open shots from 3-pooint land. Bottom line is that ALL players in Sun's rotation can shoot 3's. PERIOD.
> 
> Plus, do you think the defenders see the balls being rotated around the perimeter and ends up in Marions hand, and they think "oh... we'll just let HIM shoot, but we better not let ANYBODY ELSE shoot." LOL... I THINK NOT. The defender will automatically be drawn, actually more like scramble, to the 3 point line.
> 
> ...


i said 3's, not wide open 3's. i want him to take 3's like he does. if marion is hanging around the 3 point line, i would use the guy defending him to double team.. so that gives him 'more' chances of open 3's, but also keeps better half court offensive players from scoring. 

btw, suns don't beat teams because of their 3 pointers, but they sure use it a lot.. and it does contribute a lot. they beat teams because more likely due to their pick-and-roll switches, which gets them many open 3's... most effective when it's between diaw and nash.

like in the series against the clippers, the suns double teamed brand often, leaving quinten ross open for a lot of 20 foot jumpers or so. many commentators say this... something along the lines 'well, they are going to leave player x open, so it's real important that he knocks down his shots or else his teammates will suffer from it'


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

You know what dissapoints me the most? 
Not Marion taking 3's or flipping shots at the rim. It's the fact that he is so quick and athletic that it just seems like he doesn't work on his game in the offseason. If he developed some dribble drive moves and really put the hammer down in the offseason he could be great. The guy is very fast he just doesn't seem to have the ball handling skills to keep up with him. I would've thought that after so many years in the league he would've taken it upon himself to improve in that area.

That being said he is still a warrior and we wouldn't be where we were without him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you do know that people have limited potential right? from the way he dribbles the ball, you can tell he doesn't have that gift...


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

afobisme said:


> you do know that people have limited potential right? from the way he dribbles the ball, you can tell he doesn't have that gift...



What gift? He doesn't have the gift of being able to develop some dribble moves? I'm not asking him to become Allen Iverson, simply show some improvement with his ballhandling. That most definatley is something he could do, but hasn't.

Again I'm not bashing Marion. I'd simply like him to develop his offensive game. I don't think that's so much to ask for someone who the Suns invested so heavily in.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

When the tempo slows, Shawn sits and waits for that 3. When he is making that shot he is unstoppable, when he isn't he looks terrible. We seen this before, nothing new.


----------

